# Had to use V-blade to open driveway!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, we got dumped on again.  Just a little over 2' of heavy wet snow that was packed in with winds around 70 mph. Drifts in places over 6' deep.  Decided to switch over to my V-blade to open things up, then used the angle blade to widen and clean up.  Here are some pictures of the snow,enjoy! Bye


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey buddy. Nice to see the beast out. Man that's a lot of snow we had for one dump. I put 9 hours in the seat of the Bota 5740. Great day. Everywhere I went people flagging me down to open their driveways. Hardly had time for my contract work lol. 
Tomorrow it's on with the snow bucket and start making room for more. 
Great shots you got up. Love seeing them. I had my POV camera set up in the cab so I should have a video up before the end of the weekend.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Geez,BB,all i have here is rain,and 55f ! Supposed to drop on Sunday night,but no snow is forecast.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the horse power rating on that unit BB? Looks like dozer territory right there! We had about half that a few days ago here, and right now it's 9 degrees and cooling down by the hour.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys on the coast are getting beat up with the snow again!
I thought we were going to have a normal snow covered winter this year.. now we got the January thaw! Happens every year now. I have tried not to plow anything this year, but the drive and the trails are just glare ice again, and it's raining! I'm sure most of the snow will be gone by Monday!
I guess I need a new strategy... plow right to the dirt!?!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed a tasty of winter..yikes.

Looks like Bulldog enjoying its self...V blade like hot knife thru butter.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> What's the horse power rating on that unit BB? Looks like dozer territory right there! We had about half that a few days ago here, and right now it's 9 degrees and cooling down by the hour.


It's raining here today and again tomorrow, tractor beam, so the snow will take some what of a cutting. The Belarus is 60 hp and weighs about 9000 lbs and likes to shove its' weight around! :lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Indeed a tasty of winter..yikes.
> 
> Looks like Bulldog enjoying its self...V blade like hot knife thru butter.


The V-blade really does a great job for the first cut especially when side space is limited.  This was the first time I had plowed with it, and was impressed with its' performance!  As long as you have enough weight, traction, and horse power it will slice, lift, and roll the snow out of the way. Bye


----------

